# Scent Killer?



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Hello everyone...this is my first year bowhunting and i am off ot a good fun start and lovin it already...i was wondering dont have scent lock clothing i have just regular warm waterproof wooded camo and i was wondereing how often i should spray scent killer on? I already am quite paranoid almost drenching myself everytime out and using too much to pay for. I do put them in a plastic toat when i get home from hunting but do i have to spray them thouroughly every hunt or can i be completley safe by spraying every three days or two days. Tell me what u think the safest route would be since i dont have secen lock clothes. Thanks


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

I would say a quick spray should work. All that scent killing stuff does HELP if the deer get some what down wind of but by far the most important thing is to play the wind. Personaly I think you can swim in scent killer and a deer will still be able to smell you, maybe not as well but enough to get spooked.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I believe the most important part of using scent elim. spray is on your boots before walking in. If it is warm I carry in my heavy close, dress up and spray down before I climb up and thats it. Just keeping your close free of foriegn odors is key which you are doing. If you can stay fairly scent free then I believe that if the wind swirls a bit or they cross where you walked in it will help. Deer that get straight down wind are almost always going to bust you no matter what.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

yeah just take care of your clothes. i use scent blocker clothes and they are NEVER exposed to anything except for outside air...other than when i wash them. i use scent blocker detergent too. let them air dry outside and then i activate the carbon stuff in the dryer with a fresh earth dryer sheet. if you dont have carbon clothing, just take care of them. dont keep them inside unless they're in a scent safe container. get dressed when you get out of the pickup and spray down. you could also use a scent wafer as a cover scent. you dont need to drench yourself in scent killer but just spray down before you go to the stand.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

i think that you should always wear scent killer just because if your camo does smell and the wind is rong you wont even see a deer if it is smart.


----------

